# BBW Tribute Album Update! New songs + more name musicians added! (hear samples)



## AJ! (Jul 20, 2010)

Hiya gang!

Just popping in to let you know what's been going on with this cool project. Over the past month, several new songs have been revealed, with samples posted at the album's official MySpace page. Check 'em out and see what ya think!

http://www.myspace.com/WholeLottaLoveTribute

Poison's "Unskinny Bop" has been added, with a few subtle lyrical changes to make it actually about fat girls! And for that added level of authenticity, the track is performed by Evick (a.k.a. 3/4th of the Bret Michaels Band).

Also revealed is a cover of Spinal Tap's tongue-in-cheek ode to the well-padded posterior, "Big Bottom!" This song is brought to you by guitarist Eddie Ojeda of iconic rockers Twisted Sister, alongside his solo outfit, Eddie Ojeda's Band of Steel!

SSBBW and longtime Dimensions forum member Celisa Stratton (Celestial Ceece) gives all meaning to the title track "Whole Lotta Love," with the help of drummer Frankie Banali and guitarist Alex Grossi of the legendary Quiet Riot!

Tooting my own horn for a moment, my alter ego C.C. Banana also performs on the tribute, covering the song "Spit" by Kiss! Naturally, I've redubbed the song "Split," in reference to my own yellow magnificence. 





​
These 4 songs are in addition to the previously announced "Fat Bottomed Girls" featuring L.A. Guns vocalist Phil Lewis, and the AC/DC concert staple "Whole Lotta Rosie" featuring Cinderella guitarist Jeff LaBar! And there is still much more to come!

All in all, this awesome album will feature platinum selling artists performing songs in honor of fat girls around the world! I'm working hard to get this project mainstream acknowledgment and it's beginning to happen, little by little. Just last week I was interviewed by Salon.com, and below are links to pieces at Jezebel.com and iVillage. While it's clear that not everybody is yet on board with such an unorthodox project as this, I'm hoping that in the end they will come to appreciate the validity of the concept and the sincerity of its intent. I've been devoting 60+ hours a week to this project for the past year and a half, all unpaid and entirely out of pocket, because I believe that fat women deserve such a salute and that it's high time somebody stepped up to give them one.

Oh, and in case you haven't seen it yet, below is the sumptuous cover art by your friend and mind, Les Toil! I'm hoping this will go a long way towards conveying the fact that the album is meant as a genuine tribute and is in no way mocking or belittling the size acceptance community. As indicated, this has been a labor of love for me so I'm very much looking forward to hearing everyone's thoughts on the matter, pro or con.

My thanks to everyone who has e-mailed me about this project, I'll do my best to respond as soon as I am able. Still lots to do on this end! In the meantime, enjoy the samples above and I'll check back in with little updates along the the way.

AJ!




​


----------



## AJ! (Jul 20, 2010)

AJ! said:


> ... and below are links to pieces at Jezebel.com and iVillage.



OOPS!

Sorry, forgot to include the links...

Hair Bands Pay Tribute To Larger Ladies
http://Jezebel.com/5576297/hair-bands-pay-tribute-to-larger-ladies

Whole Lotta Love: An All-Star Salute To Fat Chicks
http://www.iVillage.com/whole-lotta-love-all-star-salute-fat-chicks/4-a-215430


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 20, 2010)

great job AJ!


----------



## AJ! (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks, KH!

I very much appreciate you cuttin' your moves that night at the NJ bash, showing your support when one of the tribute songs came on. "Unskinny Bop" I think it was, no? Glad to have you in my corner, man!

Another new song to be revealed next week, one involving 2 favorite female body parts... or maybe it's 4, depending upon how you look at it...


----------



## ksandru (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, AJ. Songs ROCK HARD!!!! I noticed on the Blog Notes of "Split Screen Entertainment" that one of the contributors on "Split" (Spit) was Chris Caffrey. He wouldn't be the same person of "Savatage"/TSO, fame would he? If so, I HAVE to get this CD, as I am a HUGE (pun intended, lol) of TSO (Trans-Siberian Orchestra). How did you get the other rockers on board? I can't wait until my copy comes in the mail!


----------



## AJ! (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm glad you like what you hear, fellow Jerseyite! Although it sounds as if you're mixing up my previous tribute album with my current one!

The incomparable Chris Caffery in fact plays on my OTHER Kiss cover, from "KISS MY ANKH: A Tribute To Vinnie Vincent." Both tracks turned out great but I make the clarification so you don't end up buying the disc under false pretenses. 

And I managed to get so many cool rockers on the disc by calling in virtually every favor I racked up over the past 9 years of being C.C. Banana, the rock & roll fruit (and then paying them for their services, naturally). I pulled out all the stops to make this most ambitious thing I've ever done in my entire life, and even I am surprised by how many rock names ended up on the project. My fine fat girls deserve nothing less!

Thanks so much for the enthusiasm, ksandru. Perhaps I'll see you at the upcoming NJ BBW Bash!


----------



## ksandru (Jul 23, 2010)

oops, my Bad! lol

But still want to get "Kiss My Ankh"! I LOVE Classic Rock & Soul...nothing after 1990! And love, love, LOVE TSO & SAVATAGE!!!!! "Nightcastle" Rocks!

Moved to NJ in 2006 - didn't even realize there were BBW Bashes here. Used to attend some of the CT & an occasional MA bashes. Ah, those were the days.... 

Anyhoo, perhaps you know by the Jersey Shore, where a SSBBBW could feel comfortable about wearing a swimsuit without the snide comments? We would like to go to the shore (briefly visited Cape May) & hang out on the beach. 

Hope to see u at the next NJ Bash as well!

Kathy 



AJ! said:


> I'm glad you like what you hear, fellow Jerseyite! Although it sounds as if you're mixing up my previous tribute album with my current one!
> 
> The incomparable Chris Caffery in fact plays on my OTHER Kiss cover, from "KISS MY ANKH: A Tribute To Vinnie Vincent." Both tracks turned out great but I make the clarification so you don't end up buying the disc under false pretenses.
> 
> ...


----------



## AJ! (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi folks,

Another new track has just been revealed, so I'm checking in to give everyone the lowdown. This latest one is an interesting choice, since its "fat girl" quotient might not be immediately apparent! 

The song is called "All Lips N' Hips" and it was an MTV hit for the Electric Boys in 1990. The version on the tribute is performed by vocalist Ted Poley (of the band Danger Danger, another MTV staple of the day) along with his righthand man, Vic Rivera. 

So why is this song on the tribute if it's not specifically about big, beautiful babes?

When I was a wee college lad who worked at the campus radio station, this was one of 4 songs that made its way onto my first attempt at a "fat girl mix tape" (along with "Fat Bottomed Girls," "Unskinny Bop" and "Spit"). Let's face it, there simply weren't a lot to choose from! Not only was this song wickedly catchy, it described a woman in delightfully curvaceous terms. From there, my young mind filled in the rest!

Apparently this song had a similar effect on the aforementioned Vic Rivera, who is a fellow admirer of larger ladies. So when I asked him if he wanted to participate in the album, I was floored when he told me that he wanted to record "All Lips N' Hips" -- especially since I hadn't yet told him it was an option! So you see, even though the original song was not intended to describe an overabundant woman, it still had a way of connecting with the men who appreciate them. 

In fact, here's a comment from Vic to describe how it all went down:

"I was very happy when they approached me to be a part of this next project, especially since I have a great appreciation for full-figured women! Even before they told me which songs were up for consideration, I knew I wanted to do 'All Lips N' Hips'. I've always interpreted this song to be about an especially curvy and voluptuous girl, so we adjusted a few lines to drive that point home. Naturally, I had to involve my partner-in-crime Ted Poley to sing. All in all, it's the perfect addition to this long overdue tribute to the zaftig woman!"

Anyway, that more or less sums it up, gang. A song sample is available at the MySpace page, go check it out and see what you think!

http://www.myspace.com/WholeLottaLoveTribute

Wow, that went on a bit longer than I'd intended. I promise to make it shorter next time!

Oh, and as for those shore suggestions, ksandru... I wish I had a better answer for you! Since I'm so ridiculously pale, I almost never go near the beach. But when last I went with a 300+lb. then-girlfriend (in 2001), she seemed quite comfortable walking around in her bathing suit at Wildwood and (I think) Long Beach. That probably doesn't help you much, but I'm sure folks on the "East" board will have better suggestions for you. 

Thanks again for the enthusiasm over my nonsense, I'm sure I'll catch you again soon.


----------



## juicyjacqulyn (Jul 27, 2010)

Banana Grab!!!


----------



## AJ! (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Jacquie!

Thanks for being a part of C.C. Banana's official "Whole Lotta Love" press photo! You and Kira make me look good, girl! Say, send a friend request to the tribute's MySpace page (above). I tried to send you one but it wouldn't go through cuz you have it set not to accept friend requests from bands.

Thanks again for the grab, my banana thanks you!


----------



## juicyjacqulyn (Jul 30, 2010)

AJ! said:


> Hi Jacquie!
> 
> Thanks for being a part of C.C. Banana's official "Whole Lotta Love" press photo! You and Kira make me look good, girl! Say, send a friend request to the tribute's MySpace page (above). I tried to send you one but it wouldn't go through cuz you have it set not to accept friend requests from bands.
> 
> Thanks again for the grab, my banana thanks you!



sent you a request banana-rama!!!


----------



## AJ! (Aug 12, 2010)

And you're now in the Top Friends, JJ!

Also, two more tracks were revealed this week! Here's a bit of info about them...

FROM THE PRESS RELEASE:

Trixter guitarist Steve Brown has joined the roster of the upcoming tribute album "WHOLE LOTTA LOVE: An All-Star Salute To Fat Chicks." Steve puts a rock spin on the hit single "Big Girl (You Are Beautiful)," made famous by current pop sensation Mika. A celebratory affirmation of plus-sized women, it was written as the theme for the Butterfly Lounge, a California nightclub catering to larger ladies and their admirers. The song was an international Top 40 hit in 2007 and has been featured on such TV shows as ABC's "Ugly Betty" and "Good Morning America." Brown took the dance beat of the original and infused it with his own patented guitar stylings, adding a hard rock coating around its pop center.

FROM YOURS TRULY:

I'll admit that this is NOT my favorite fat girl song, but Steve's rock reworking actually made me like it! You may remember Steve from MTV's hair band heyday, when Trixter was all over the tube with multiple hit videos. The band recently reunited for some reunion shows (with their Riverdale, NJ date drawing over 700 people), but personally I think Steve shines brightest when doing his solo stuff, as he does here. 

FROM THE PRESS RELEASE:

Also confirmed for the tribute is the inclusion of a track from newcomers Triangle Exception, who contribute a cover of the song "Big, Fat, Sexy Mama." Channeling the spirits of the Rolling Stones and the New York Dolls, "Big, Fat, Sexy Mama" is a raucous ballad extolling the virtues of making love to a fuller figured woman. The song originated with New York City underground sensation The Compulsions, hailed by "Classic Rock" magazine as "The Coolest Band in the World" and featuring frontman Rob Carlyle, alongside current Guns N' Roses members Richard Fortus and Frank Ferrer. 

FROM YOURS TRULY:

This is one song you may not know yet, but once you hear it you'll be singing it to yourself all day long! I stumbled across it via a friend's MySpace page about two years ago and attempted to get the original artist to let me include it on the album. When that fell through, I gave the opportunity to an up-and-coming duo from Philly to put their own version together, and they knocked it out of the park! The lyrics are awesome and offer unabashed praise for all women fat, fleshy and fine!

Samples of both songs are available at the album's MySpace page, check 'em out and see what you think! And please feel free to leave your thoughts (pro or con), I'm always eager to know what everything thinks. Naturally, posters at the rock sites are making fun of this project mercilessly, so I'm hoping folks around here are a little more in sync with my efforts.

http://www.myspace.com/WholeLottaLoveTribute


----------



## joswitch (Aug 13, 2010)

AJ! said:


> And you're now in the Top Friends, JJ!
> 
> Also, two more tracks were revealed this week! Here's a bit of info about them...
> 
> ...



Had a listen - sounds good man -
You should get it distributed on CDbaby so people can buy it as a digital download from all over the world - it only costs like $35!
I did this with my album, is easy.


----------



## FA Punk (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't want this to come off as a slam but I'm sad that U2 ''Big girls are Best'' isn't on this album. Other then that this isn't bad, that Zep cover..wow that was great! Best Led Zeppelin cover I've heard since TOOL coverd No Quarter. Will you guys be doing another album like this in the future?


----------



## joswitch (Aug 15, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Had a listen - sounds good man -
> You should get it distributed on CDbaby so people can buy it as a digital download from all over the world - it only costs like $35!
> I did this with my album, is easy.



Ah! I should clarify - it's only $35 to set up your digital sales of one entire album on CDBaby!
Then you get a % of every download sold (which you set the sale price for)...

NOT $35 per whatever!


----------



## AJ! (Aug 18, 2010)

FA Punk said:


> I don't want this to come off as a slam but I'm sad that U2 ''Big girls are Best'' isn't on this album. Other then that this isn't bad, that Zep cover..wow that was great! Best Led Zeppelin cover I've heard since TOOL coverd No Quarter. Will you guys be doing another album like this in the future?


Thanks for the feedback, FA Punk. It's interesting that you suggested that U2 song. I actually considered it for inclusion (along with dozens of others) but didn't think it was on-message enough. The only thing that struck me as relevant was the one line, "Big Girls Are Best," while the rest of the song seemed to have nothing to do with big/fat girls at all. And even though I did make that exception for "Unskinny Bop," I didn't think this song was well-known enough to warrant the same. Curiously, what about this song made you want to see it included here? Regardless, I'm very glad you like the Zeppelin cover, performed by Celestial Ceece of this very forum! 

As for ever doing this sort of thing again... considering that I've been working on this for some 20 months and it's currently requiring me to clock in over 70 unpaid hours a week (on top of my day job), I think I can safely say that I'll likely never have the energy to mount such a huge effort again. I've put my entire life on hold and literally sunk my life's savings into this project so THIS IS IT, baby! Sink or swim, all my eggs are in this basket so hopefully everyone will get on board!

And joswich, much obliged for the CD Baby recommendation. That has actually been on the agenda since the beginning, and it will hopefully be taken care of sometime next month. Thanks for the suggestion and good luck with your own musical endeavors!


----------



## FA Punk (Aug 18, 2010)

AJ! said:


> Thanks for the feedback, FA Punk. It's interesting that you suggested that U2 song. I actually considered it for inclusion (along with dozens of others) but didn't think it was on-message enough. The only thing that struck me as relevant was the one line, "Big Girls Are Best," while the rest of the song seemed to have nothing to do with big/fat girls at all. And even though I did make that exception for "Unskinny Bop," I didn't think this song was well-known enough to warrant the same. Curiously, what about this song made you want to see it included here? Regardless, I'm very glad you like the Zeppelin cover, performed by Celestial Ceece of this very forum!
> 
> As for ever doing this sort of thing again... considering that I've been working on this for some 20 months and it's currently requiring me to clock in over 70 unpaid hours a week (on top of my day job), I think I can safely say that I'll likely never have the energy to mount such a huge effort again. I've put my entire life on hold and literally sunk my life's savings into this project so THIS IS IT, baby! Sink or swim, all my eggs are in this basket so hopefully everyone will get on board!
> 
> And joswich, much obliged for the CD Baby recommendation. That has actually been on the agenda since the beginning, and it will hopefully be taken care of sometime next month. Thanks for the suggestion and good luck with your own musical endeavors!



The reason I would have liked to have seen ''Big Girls Are Best'' as part of the ablum is more or less that it would have been alittle outside the box. And I was thinking since you got ''Unskinny Bop'' on ther that it could have honestly fit. Also and this isn't a slam by any means, but AC/DC and Posion really isn't my bag when it comes to tunes lol, so U2 alittle more my thing.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 18, 2010)

*For those of you attending the NJ Bash on October 1-3, you'll be pleased to know that the lead singer on the title track, Celissa Stratton (aka Celestial Ceece here in Dims), will be headlining our talent show, after the pool party on Friday evening.

AJ has several other surprises in store for all of you who plan on attending that weekend, but I'm not going to steal his thunder, so I'll let him give you all of the details over the coming weeks.*



.


----------



## AJ! (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks, Phil!

You are correct, I've been working on some other fun things for the bash and now I can finally reveal them!

Even though the album itself became available last week, it will also serve as the basis for a weekend-long musical celebration at Phil's *NJ BBW Bash* on October 1st - 3rd, 2010. For the occasion, he and Bernadette will adopt *"WHOLE LOTTA LOVE"* as the theme of the event, showcasing its music and artists throughout their weekend programming. Highlights will include live music performances, a meet & greet autograph session with tribute album players and the big Saturday evening semi-formal dance (for which attendees are encouraged to come dressed as their favorite rock icons). Those in attendance will have opportunities to win *"WHOLE LOTTA LOVE"* albums, posters and shirts, which will also be available for purchase at special bash prices. A complete schedule of events and activities can be found at the *Plush Productions* website.

http://www.PlushProductions.name

Tribute album participants currently scheduled to attend include the following:

*Steve Brown* of Trixter - "Big Girl (You Are Beautiful)"
*Ted Poley* of Danger Danger - "All Lips N' Hips"
*Vic Rivera* of Poley/Rivera - "All Lips N' Hips"
*David Z* of ZO2 - "Spit" (a.k.a. "Split")
*Kelli McCloud* - "Spit" (a.k.a. "Split")
*C.C. Banana* - "Spit" (a.k.a. "Split")
*R.E. Asbury* of Dogwhistle - "BMW"
*Celisa Stratton* - "Whole Lotta Love"
*Paul LaPlaca* - "Fat Bottomed Girls," "Baby Got Back" + more
*Doug Darrell* of Triangle Exception - "Big, Fat, Sexy Mama"

Here is the thread in the East forum where details are being added weekly:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73293




​
As previously reported, *"WHOLE LOTTA LOVE: An All-Star Salute To Fat Chicks"* is a musical homage to the big, beautiful women who make the rockin' world go 'round. It features all-new recordings of popular songs praising the fuller female figure, originally made famous by some of the biggest names in rock and pop music. These anthems to abundance are performed by renowned rock & rollers from yesterday and today, along with a select few rising stars. In direct opposition to the "no fat chicks" mantra espoused by some, *"WHOLE LOTTA LOVE"* is a star-studded celebration of large and lovely ladies. 

Songs include Queen's arena rock classic *"Fat Bottomed Girls"* by L.A. Guns singer Phil Lewis, with guitarist Paul LaPlaca and drummer John Macaluso. Also on tap is a high-octane version of the AC/DC concert staple *"Whole Lotta Rosie"* by Rufus Fontain, featuring Cinderella guitarist Jeff LaBar and original Jackyl vocalist Ronnie Honeycutt. The Poison chart-topper *"Unskinny Bop"* is ably recreated by party rock outfit Evick, featuring members of the Bret Michaels Band. And the bass-heavy Spinal Tap dirge *"Big Bottom"* is given a 6-string revamp by Twisted Sister guitarist Eddie Ojeda and his Band of Steel. Plus-sized songstress Celisa Stratton brings all-new meaning to the title track *"Whole Lotta Love"* by Led Zeppelin, in conjunction with veteran Quiet Riot drummer Frankie Banali and guitarist Alex Grossi. Additionally, rock & roll comic C.C. Banana offers up a faithful rendition of the Kiss track *"Spit"* (a.k.a. "Split"), featuring bassist David Z of ZO2 and guitarist Angus Clark. Danger Danger frontman Ted Poley lends his trademark vocals to the Electric Boys hit *"All Lips N' Hips,"* alongside his Poley/Rivera partner Vic Rivera. And the Sir Mix-A-Lot hip-hop smash *"Baby Got Back"* is given a metal makeover by comedian Don Jamieson, co-host of "That Metal Show" on VH1 Classic. Trixter guitarist Steve Brown puts a rock spin on Mika's international Top 40 single *"Big Girl (You Are Beautiful)."* Plus "Big, Fat, Sexy Mama," a song by NYC underground sensation The Compulsions, is expertly rendered by newcomers Triangle Exception. Also included is the original studio recording of *"You Need A Great Big Woman"* by celebrated blues diva Candye Kane and the brand new song *"BMW"* by the mysterious Dogwhistle. Rounding out the roster are founding Twisted Sister guitarist Jay Jay French, Tuff vocalist Stevie Rachelle and longtime W.A.S.P. drummer Stet Howland, who collaborate on a cover of the Ted Nugent cult favorite *"Thunder Thighs."* The album boasts an inspired cover by pop artist Les Toil, known for his bold and beautiful "big girl" pin-up art. Samples of all tracks are available at the official *"WHOLE LOTTA LOVE"* MySpace page.

http://www.myspace.com/WholeLottaLoveTribute

*"WHOLE LOTTA LOVE: An All-Star Salute To Fat Chicks"* is now available directly from SplitScreen Entertainment. Further details can be found at the SplitScreen Entertainment website.


----------



## Rebel (Sep 7, 2010)

Outstanding! This could be the start of the Revolution we've all been waiting to take up arms in!


----------



## dragorat (Sep 7, 2010)

*I just received & listened to my copy today.It is FANTASTIC!I won't spoil it for everyone telling you what it is but there IS an unlisted bonus... My praise goes out for all involved in this great project!*


----------



## Buffie (Sep 8, 2010)

GIDDY GIDDY GIDDY GIDDY GIDDY!!!

Got my CD in the mail yesterday and for once I was pissed as hell that I didn't have a longer commute to work. Even went out of my way at lunch to listen to more songs.

AJ! You are like so freaking awesome. This album is BEYOND dope.

Thanks so much for putting together such a fun project. It's like an instant good mood coming out of my speakers. Sweet!

Love love love the song selection. Can't even begin to pick a favorite. The inclusion of Candye Kane was genius. "All Lips N Hips", too... that song never got the play it deserved on radio.

The rock edge added to "Baby Got Back" and Mika's "Big Girl" are delicious. I could eat them with a spoon.

What a treat! Thanks again. Can't wait to thank you in person at the Jersey Bash.

I know what my BFF BBWs are getting for birthdays and X-Mess... a Whole Lotta Love!

http://bit.ly/WholeLottaLove


----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 9, 2010)

This CD sounds like alot of fun! I was just listening to AC/DC's, A whole lotta Rosie when I decided to draw this...


----------



## AJ! (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry I haven't chimed in sooner to respond to all these great posts!

Ricky, that image is fantastic! FAT-tastic, even! Very inspired and very well done. I'm suprised you were able to whip that up so fast! If I can figure out a way of utilizing it, I may ask your permission to use it in some way.

Dragorat, it made me smile to see your order in my inbox. I'm so happy you like the way the music turned out! I've been seeing a lot of feedback on the nature of the tribute, very little on the music itself. Glad you liked what you heard and pleased you enjoyed the "hidden bonus track!" I think people may be hearing more about it in the near future, once a certain bit of news breaks elsewhere on the web...

Buffie, your delightfully girly giddiness makes me wish I was there in person to witness you expressing it. In my head, I envision it involving a lot of jumping and jiggling. I've actually had you in mind throughout production of the unique project, knowing well your appreciation of the same great rock & roll that I myself love. Thank you so much for the enthusiastic feedback and I can't wait to finally meet you at the bash in 2 weeks!

If anybody else would like to chime in with their feedback (pro or con), I'm always interested in hearing from you. I may even post some of these reviews to the label's website. I've been working largely in a vacuum for the past 20 months and I'm looking forward to discovering if people approve of my efforts.

Thanks to all of you again, I'll be back when there's more to report!


----------



## joswitch (Sep 19, 2010)

AJ! said:


> *snip*
> And joswich, much obliged for the CD Baby recommendation. That has actually been on the agenda since the beginning, and it will hopefully be taken care of sometime next month. Thanks for the suggestion and good luck with your own musical endeavors!



Cool! Please let us know when you've got that done - I'd definitely buy it on download!


----------



## dragorat (Sep 19, 2010)

AJ! said:


> Dragorat, it made me smile to see your order in my inbox. I'm so happy you like the way the music turned out! I've been seeing a lot of feedback on the nature of the tribute, very little on the music itself. Glad you liked what you heard and pleased you enjoyed the "hidden bonus track!" I think people may be hearing more about it in the near future, once a certain bit of news breaks elsewhere on the web...



I definitely liked the idea of the project but I'm very picky about "cover" songs.To me no matter how great an artist is or how great their style if they don't do the original justice it turns me off.Everything on this CD that I've heard the original of was done very well.The original material was also welcome & well done.Even though I'm not a BIG jazz fan,the addition of Candye & her choice of song fit things to a tee!:bow:


----------



## Buffie (Sep 23, 2010)

Got in my car today when I was leaving work and "Whole Lotta Love" was NOT in my CD player... because (so predictable) Mr. Buffie took it.

He was incredibly fond of the Queen cover, specifically Phil Lewis' work on "Fat Bottomed Girls". This is of significance because he is very particular about who messes with Queen.

He isn't the biggest fan of pop, he could do without most of it. He likes Mika though and is familiar with the original "Big Girl". Thought Steve Brown's version was brilliant and it is!

His favorite? "Split"! Not exactly a member of the Kiss Army but he found that to be the funnest track. 

I agree, so digging it. Something about a bona fide FA performing it gives that extra special vibe.

Now... how to get my CD back? ... >_<


----------



## AJ! (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Buffie!

I'm honored that Mr. B approves of the way "FBG" turned out. That track was the absolute hardest one to fill and it took me a full year to pin down! People kept putting me off, promising then not delivering, all kinds of frustrating delays and stuff. You'd never believe me if I could even remember it all! But I knew we needed to nail that track! As you say, you don't want to mess up a Queen classic. Plus everybody knows that song, everybody loves that song and it was going to be the first song announced, along with the project itself. Since I needed to make sure the news outlets took this project seriously and didn't write it off as a joke, I also needed a key rock name attached to it. I didn't know Phil Lewis very well (interviewed him once as C.C. Banana in 2005) but I still had his cell phone number so I took a wild stab at it. Fortunately he liked the offer and we were able to make it happen! Phil was the last celebrity talent added to the tribute but I couldn't be happier with his vocal take (even though he got a few of the lyrics wrong -- shh!). 

The music for that song was recorded by my buddy Paul LaPlaca, who was also responsible for putting together "Split." He'll be grateful to know you and hubby approve of his efforts! Thanks for the compliment and yes, the sentiment expressed by yours truly is absolutely sincere! There's also another tribute player (Vic Rivera, who should also be at the bash) who digs the big gals too, and for that reason alone I knew he had to be a part of this project. He's the one who did "All Lips N' Hips," changing a few lines to make it more about abundant girlies. And I'm glad Mr. B also likes the Steve Brown song. The Mika original is not my favorite but Steve has a way of rocking up pop songs and making them cool. Oh, and he'll be at the bash too! You could have him autograph your CD for the hubby... er, that is, if you managed to get it back from him!

Although, a little bird recently told me that your copy of the album may now be in the hands of yet another person besides yourself... very interesting indeed! We'll definitely talk when you arrive in glorious New Jersey. So looking forward to meeting you, thank you again so much for liking what we did with this project!

Oh... and happy birthday!!!


----------



## AJ! (Oct 4, 2010)

Just checking in to thank everyone who supported "Whole Lotta Love" by buying the CD at the recent NJ BBW Bash. This project has taken more time, work and sacrifice than anything I've ever done in my life so it means a lot that it resonated with many of you. My personal, sincerest thanks go out to Buffie, Mary, Debbie, Randi, Nancy, KHayes + Renee, Leesa, Rita, Michelle, Laura, Kris, Ginny, Karen, Anita, Glenn, Aris, Pete, Blackjack, Eric, Jennifer, Bob, Donna, Butch and Microft! I'm glad you liked the project enough to buy a copy and I hope you enjoy the music once you get to hear it! I think that's everybody but if I've left anyone out, please chime in and I'll thank you, too! As expected, much of the past 4 days is a dizzy blur at the moment but I am grateful to each and every one of you.

There are lots of photos from the event on the way and I'm hoping to post them sometime this week, but for now I just wanted to thank everyone who cared enough to support my efforts. This release event was a LONG time in coming and each of you honored me with your purchase. You folks rock!


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 5, 2010)

I just put Candye Kane's track on my ipod, I'll be showing it to the guys at work tonight.

Thanks a bunch AJ


----------

